# Le Creuset vs Lodge



## psgpkr

I am a Lodge fan for cast iron cookware, they are of high quality. So why are Le Creuset so much more expensive? Are they that much better? I really doubt it, but would like your input.


----------



## Iceman

_Le Creuset_ are more expensive, _in my opinion_, because of two(2) reasons ... they are pretty _and_ people will pay for them. I like _Lodge. _


----------



## kokopuffs

At this forum I've come to two conclusions: they both cook things well.  But when wine (especially red) or acidic foods are to be cooked, then avoid cast iron and use either stainless steel or enamel coated cookware, i.e. Le Creuset.  When it comes to enamelware the latter is considered THE best quality.


----------



## psgpkr

I have a Lodge enameled Dutch oven that I like very much. I make chili in it at least once a month, as well as other highly acidic dishes, never had a problem.


----------



## kokopuffs

What I ended up purchasing off of ebay was a 6 Qt Dutch Oven off ebay. A darned great deal.


----------



## scubadoo97

psgpkr said:


> I am a Lodge fan for cast iron cookware, they are of high quality. So why are Le Creuset so much more expensive? Are they that much better? I really doubt it, but would like your input.


They have a better warranty


----------



## kokopuffs

It's a Mauviel copper pot that what was purchased.  No problems concerning the copper coat that I've ever heard of.  None.


----------



## hiracer

I have both, Lodge and Le Creuset enamaled cast iron.  I can discern no performance or durability differences.  Further, I very much prefer Lodge's tulip shape for the Dutch oven.  It's much easier to stir.


----------



## kokopuffs

Hiracer said:


> I have both, Lodge and Le Creuset enamaled cast iron. I can discern no performance or durability differences. Further, I very much prefer Lodge's tulip shape for the Dutch oven. It's much easier to stir.


The Lodge unit, is it still manufactured with the raised spots on the lip of the lid?


----------



## hiracer

My was; my GF's Dutch oven purchased three weeks ago is not.


----------



## kokopuffs

Hiracer said:


> My was; my GF's Dutch oven purchased three weeks ago is not.


5 or 6 QT model? Show me at amazon.


----------



## hiracer

[product="7267"]Lodge Enameled Cast Iron 6 Quart Dutch Oven Caribbean Blue [/product]
Hers also came with a metal handle, whereas mine did not. Check out the picture.


----------



## hiracer

OK, last night I made a fish soup at GF's house using her Lodge enamaled dutch oven.  I swear that the pot itself seemed different, like the sides of the pot were thinner than mine and the bottom was thicker.  It handled differently when empty; the balance seemed different.  I am out of town for a while, but next week I am taking my DO to her place to compare the two side by side.  My curiousity is up.


----------



## bughut

IMG_0141.JPG




__
bughut


__
May 24, 2013












  








IMG_0142.JPG




__
bughut


__
May 24, 2013








I've always wanted a big le Creuset cast iron pot, but could never justify spending that kind of money. Then along came, of all names, PYREX. The stunning colour had me from the word go. Normally they are £80-about $120, but Tesco supermarket has us collecting stickers with our shopping and with 10 of them you can buy this beautiful 4ltre pot for £29 $45. I love it. Only had it 2 weeks and its been really well used. Well i do keep it on the hob, so its handy.

Pardon my ignorance, but what are the nobbles on the lid for? I saw you mentioned them with the Lodge koko. Can i assume they're something to do with getting the vapour back into the food?

I


----------



## kokopuffs

...the f*** if I know.  Never saw anything like that.   And after all said and done, I'll go get me a Mauviel for 2X the price and be done with it FOREVER AFTER.


----------



## bughut

kokopuffs said:


> The Lodge unit, is it still manufactured with the raised spots on the lip of the lid?


koko! that was some reaction guy. Was it me pot or me spots that got ya?

Dont know about USA, but Pyrex is a well known, decades old firm making quality oven ware up till now. This is a maHOOsive step up from their traditional lines n i love it.

What the F****s a Mauviel?


----------



## kokopuffs

I think that they're there to allow the steam to bleed off, to prevent the water from becoming superheated beyond 212F.


----------



## bughut

Cheers koko. Happy cooking


----------



## kokopuffs

bughut said:


> Cheers koko. Happy cooking


Go *here* and explore, grasshopper!


----------



## bughut

Ah Sensei, why do you torment me. 

Blooming Gorgeous koko. I wish my ancient copper pans looked like that. A couple of them need re-tinned but i never use them. silly really cos if i had the ones you teased me with id use them all the time. 

Thank you


----------



## kokopuffs

bughut said:


> Ah Sensei, why do you torment me.
> 
> Blooming Gorgeous koko. I wish my ancient copper pans looked like that. A couple of them need re-tinned but i never use them. silly really cos if i had the ones you teased me with id use them all the time.
> 
> Thank you


Retinning costs about three times what it did ten years ago and I go with stainless steel lined copper.


----------



## chicagoterry

I believe Staub calls those nubs inside the lid "basting spikes."


----------



## bughut

I was thinking along those lines Terry. Going to try a slow cooked pork shoulder next. Should be a good test.


----------



## hiracer

I have received confirmation from Lodge that the pot of their enamaled Dutch ovens have NOT been changed.  Only the lids and handles have been changed.


----------



## nomadic

As a "student" of cooking who is just above "can't boil water,"I wanted to invest in some cast iron.My journey started by chance where I landed a Le Creuset 1.5Q braiser.Heard of the brand,but didn't know if its reputation justified the premium price.I can say after 8 months of use,it IS WORTH the price because I have since gone through a Le Cristout enameled cast iron that started chipping after a couple of uses.After reading the various blogs, and forums,I gave a Lodge 6qt. a try.Within a few washes,the rim of the lid started to show rust.I can say my Le Creuset has been treated in the same way as the other two aforementioned enameled cast iron cookware,and NONE of those issues have appeared to date.So,when able,I will spend for the premium Le Creuset given the warranty alone,with the performance factor as a bonus.I started with a couple of raw cast iron Lodge,and following care instructions,those are still perfect!


----------

